# QUICK QUESTION> PLEASE HELP



## Remote24 (Aug 23, 2012)

is this a good camera? and any info about it would help!


Thanks


>>>>>>>>>>>

canon QL FT 35mm w/ original owners manual, w/50mm wide angle lens,28mm original lens,80-250mm telephoto lens, auto 2X telecoverter w/original owners manual, sunpak auto411 flasher,norwood exposure meter w/original owners manual,bi pod,carrying strap, lens cleaner, comes in alluminum breifcase protected by foam, rubber lens shields for all lenses,1 shutter cable, 1 lens filter-skylight 58mm 1A


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you aware it's a vintage film camera? They sell on eBay for about $20-$30 for just the camera body.

That kit would be worth about $75 to $125 depending on the condition of all the gear.

Information about the camera - http://www.bing.com/search?setmkt=en-US&q=canon+QL+FT


----------



## Remote24 (Aug 23, 2012)

so would you not buy it or what?


----------



## Remote24 (Aug 23, 2012)

canon eos t3 body only

is this a good camera?


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2012)

Remote24 said:


> so would you not buy it or what?


If I was in the market for a vintage film camera, and the camera's light seals and all the other gear were in good condition i might buy it.

Would you be developing the film and making prints yourself with a darkroom setup?


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2012)

Remote24 said:


> canon eos t3 body only
> 
> is this a good camera?


It's a good, basic entry-level DSLR camera. It has no spot metering mode.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 23, 2012)

are you just surfing around craigslist looking for cameras or something? 
What do you want? A vintage camera? Film camera? Digital Camera?


----------



## Remote24 (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah im browsing craigslist because my fiance wants to take her own pictures of our baby and i was trying to trade for a decent one to get start...

 and having it delveloped


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 23, 2012)

Post a barter ad with whatever you have to trade and see where it leads you. 
If you have a budget there are many good bridge cameras that aren't nearly as expensive as a DSLR that will get your other half well started into the journey while you trade up or save up for the next step. If you get barters for a bridge it's a good option too. Just google the name of the camera and see what comes up on it. If it looks like something that will work, then ask.


----------



## Remote24 (Aug 23, 2012)

Is a canon G10 a good camera?

or any of these?
a nikon d 60 
 olympus e10  
Minolta XE-7 
Minolta X-700 
Canon EOS  (EF 35-80mm Zoom Lens)


----------



## TheBiles (Aug 23, 2012)

KmH said:


> Are you aware it's a vintage film camera? They sell on eBay for about $20-$30 for just the camera body.
> 
> That kit would be worth about $75 to $125 depending on the condition of all the gear.
> 
> Information about the camera - http://www.bing.com/search?setmkt=en-US&q=canon+QL+FT



Whoa. People use Bing.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 23, 2012)

Remote24 said:


> Is a canon G10 a good camera? *Yes. Nice Canon higher end bridge camera
> *
> or any of these?
> a nikon d 60 *Yes. DSLR camera. A few years outdated. great to learn on. *
> ...


Dude, google is your friend. Do some of the leg work yourself.


----------



## Remote24 (Aug 23, 2012)

thank you


----------

